# What are some good pony breeds for driving



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When my old boss down sized she went from Belgian to Haflinger. An even older friend started driving her Pasos. Any of the Welsh pony sections would work but I think C is the one used more for that purpose competitively.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

I agree with QtrBel; I think a Haflinger would be a good choice. They are technically considered ponies, even though some are breeding 15 hands “sport” Haflingers. 
You shouldn’t have trouble finding one under 14 hands.


----------



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

I honestly forgot that haflingers are ponies. I actually won't have a hard time finding one that is already trained to drive in my area as it seems they are used for that more than riding in my area. At the end of the day it's my grandmother's choice she's currently looking at a 12.2 hh 4 year old grade pinto pony so if she doesn't go with her then I'll look more into haflingers


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I might call Mitch a pony because he’s all of 14.1 (but terribly mutton withered, if he had withers he’d probably be a bit taller, maybe be just over the pony standard), but Haflingers aren’t ponies in the technical sense. They’re small warmbloods 😅. The sport/modern stallion lines are actually much closer to what Folie 249 and his offspring looked like as he was by a Shagya Arab crossed on a native Tyrolean mare. The main reason why there’s shorter Haffies that look more drafty is they were used during WWII as pack animals so the breeding lines suffered.

That being said, they do make good driving horses. Just be careful with easy entry carts. They’re easy exit too (ask me how I know)


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Gradelover2000 said:


> I'll be the first to admit I know nothing about driving horses. I do want to learn, but any pony I'd get would be professionally train if I get one that isn't already trained for driving.
> 
> My 64 year old grandmother can no longer ride horses and we've talked about getting a pony and cart for here so we could still go out on rides together. I've thought about pony of Americas because well mainly because they are pretty I know not the best of reasons. I've also though of minis since I've heard people drive them but I'd be concerned about how strong they are and possibly hurting them.
> 
> ...


I know Icelandics can be great at driving (my neighbor uses hers to plow and also does driving), and they tend to have wonderful, affectionate temperaments and almost never spook. Average height is 14 hands, though I have seen some as small as 12.2 hands. They come in just about every color too.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Haflingers are the pride of Austria; the government oversees all breeding programs. The reason they were used in WWll was the fact that they were dependable and sure-footed. My brother’s a huge WWll buff and saw a German film bragging on the Haflingers they were using; if the breed was adversely affected, it’s because so many of them died.
I had my heart set on one before I got Angelina and did a great deal of research into the breed. They sound like wonderful animals and are very popular here in the midwest.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

BethR said:


> Haflingers are the pride of Austria; the government oversees all breeding programs. The reason they were used in WWll was the fact that they were dependable and sure-footed. My brother’s a huge WWll buff and saw a German film bragging on the Haflingers they were using; if the breed was adversely affected, it’s because so many of them died.
> I had my heart set on one before I got Angelina and did a great deal of research into the breed. They sound like wonderful animals and are very popular here in the midwest.


I pretty much went into it blind, first Haflinger I ever saw in the flesh. Price was right, first ride went great. Brought him home and started learning about them. 13 years later ... 😂

... I can’t imagine not having one. I’ve also seen some really nice Arab/Haflinger crosses, but I’ve been won over by the Haffietude. Love my M-line, but he’s got a scattering of A, N and ST in there too.

And it’s pretty nice to be in one in a world of Quarter Horses, Thoroughbreds and Arabs. Stands out, he does.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I would just look for ponies based on temperament and experience instead of breed, since them being gentle and suited for it seem most important for you.

I've never heard of a PoA being driven! Could just be they aren't in my area of the country - they're more sporty little ponies for children in the hunters. But for driving ponies I think of Welsh, Shetlands, and Hackneys.


----------

